# Friday wipers......



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello all, had another great day at Rc Byrd. We stopped counting at 50..... No kiddin. It was a wet and windy crazy day didnt get to take to many pics but here is a few.....



























Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW!!! HUGE! What, Like 6-7#?

Nice fish pics,,, specially if those were different fish! 

What was the lure of choice today?

Thanks. 
Now Your gonna make me brave the cold-crappy-weather and check out New Cumberland,,,,,, SURE has been quiet up here!??????


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

Most fish caught on white or smokin shad flukes with 3/8 jig head. Yes Doboy all was different fish....I think i now have fishin elbow.....lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

zippododa said:


> Most fish caught on white or smokin shad flukes with 3/8 jig head. Yes Doboy all was different fish....I think i now have fishin elbow.....lol
> 
> 
> LOL! GOOD FOR YOU!
> W A Y Better than 'GOLF' elbow,,,,,,


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Luckily they've been hitting those superflukes in the high water down here too Wiper elbow and a case of Bass thumb


----------



## viper30j (Jan 15, 2010)

50? what.... i've still never caught one


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

viper30j said:


> 50? what.... i've still never caught one


Wipers but I'd say Zippo caught a few White Bass too


----------



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

Where was you guys at? The beach? Looks like the pipeline overhead. Or was it by the damn?


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Thats RCB L&D. The next dam up river from Greenup. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

